# Solved: Start window apps not opening



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

The apps on the start window in windows 8 pro will not open, what can be done to refresh them. I tried the refresh on the system but it would not complete the task. Any help or suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

denmo

Welcome to Tech Support Guy
Please provide an example of some of the apps on the start menu that will not open.

Do you have UAC turned off this can be the cause.

Run a system file check, that is open a cmd prompt with admin rights
That is not merely the admin of your account it is, from desktop press windows key
type
cmd 
(I know there is no where to type)
when command prompt appears right click it and click run as admin - if it does not appear on the tiles screen click apps as the selected search - it should then appear on the screen
then on the cmd window type
sfc /scannow

What please does that report


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you for the response. The scan report came back as follows. Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of the. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs
CBS.log. For example C:\Windows\logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note That logging is curreently not supported in offline servicing scenarios. Hope this means something to you but its greek to my neophyte mind. 

I haven't checked the User Account Control settings to make sure they are on, I believe I check for that in my settings profile....is that correct. Thanks again


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please run that system file check twice more REBOOTING after each run.
If there are files it still cannot repair after the third run it is not going to fix them
We may need to examine the report later
Some errors found on the system file check are of little if any consequence, although of course ideally we wanted the result that windows resource protection did not find any errors

Re UAC
Control Panel
Action Centre
User Account Control settings left pane
what is it set please


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

UAC is set to Always Notify Me. I ran the scan, rebooted each time and still getting the same report. The apps that are not opening are the ones that came loaded with the system, ie. Weather, Store, Camera, Video Music, Internet Explorer, Sports Maps, Finance, News, Games, etc. The ones that I have loaded since all open from the start screen. IE does open from the desktop. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

on the tiles screen - start - right click the IE tile, on the lower bar click unpin from start
reboot the computer
go back to the tiles screen eg from the desktop press the windows key
right click blank area
click all apps on lower right
scroll to the IE tile
DO not at this stage pin to start
see if it will open from there please.

If that does not work - if you have another user account see if they will open on that account
if you do not have another user account
establish a new account and see if they work from that


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

the IE tile would not open from the all apps window either. I created a new user account, the apps open from the start page but only IE, Desktop, Store and 3 xbox games appear. It would appear something is amiss. That's putting it mildly I'm afraid.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No that does not mean there is anything wrong on the new account, as of course on that account, the tiles have to be placed on the start screen, so go tiles all apps and scroll to the ones that would not open weather etc then see if they open when you right click and click pin to start

You have not by any chance used a registry cleaner/booster program have you.

Are you logged in with a local account or a Microsoft account

Please post me that log from the system file check

Open the cmd prompt again with admin rights
type
it is easier to copy and paste this

findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt

that will place a log on your desktop, as a txt file
Attach that log to your reply please- go advanced reply panel and follow Manage attachments


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

I have used Advanced System Care Pro which has a registry defragg and registry fixer as part of its system. 

I am using a microsoft account. Hopefully the txt file has uploaded correctly although I could not see anything on it.


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

As a side note.....how do you copy from an email and paste into a cmd prompt. It did not work with the cmd c . cmd v method. ???? Where is my windows for dummies book?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ... and paste into a cmd prompt


Click on the little window (with C:\) at the left of the title bar - Edit - Paste.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I can assure you that Windows 8 neither needs nor indeed wants this


> I have used Advanced System Care Pro which has a registry defragg and registry fixer as part of its system.


It is - sooner or later the kiss of death to the health of the Operating system
If you used this before the problem - it may well be the cause of the problem.

There is no such thing as a registry fixer - that can be relied on to work 100% of the time on any system.
It finds only errors that the program considers to be errors - the problem is they are not usually errors.
Windows 7 and especially 8 manage the registry very well without interference and the use of such tools is both unnecessary and as I said - sooner or later dangerous.

If you have a restore point to BEFORE you used the Advanced system care I suggest you restore to that point. You will of course lose anything that has been installed, changed etc - personal data and programs since that restore point.

Either way - I suggest you uninstall advanced system care and never use anything of such ilk again.

On my post 8 you simply drag the mouse across that cmd, you right click click copy and then on the cmd prompt window you click paste.


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

Here is the new log file.....if I can get it to upload.


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you TerryNet for your reply, it enabled me to correctly get the log report...apparently I was not typing it in correctly. Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you see please my post re advanced system care

Open please a cmd prompt with admin rights as you did before
you need to get to the following
C:\Windows>

when you get there paste this

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth*

you get to that 
C:\Windows> prompt by using
cd..
cmd and when you then get to a C:\>
you type
cd windows
and you will be there

please post the result of that cmd you are pasting


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above the error on the sfc log references this
prncacla.inf,

It is a Canon printer file - whether or not you have a canon printer - you may still receive the error as Windows 8 contains drivers for Many printers including Canon in its database
The error is possibly of no importance.

However the cmd I have given you in my post 15 when we have the report produced will allow us to proceed to a further command which may well resolve this error and JUST possibly, it may help with the original problem - although I would not put money on that


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

Macboatmaster, When I get to the C:\ and enter cdwindows I get 'cdwindows is not recognized as an internal o external command, operable program or batch file. I also get the same thing when I paste *Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth* in either C:\windows> or C:/> What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

it is cd (space) windows
However from the C:\Windows> prompt however you got there 

the cmd should work


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

I did remove Advanced Care Pro. Sorry to say I do not have a restore point to go back to. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

re my 18 see screenshot


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok, I did try it with a space but I will go back and try again. As I understand I get to the C:\windows> and then enter cd windows


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

this time I got The system cannot find the path specified 

At which command prompt am I supposed to paste *Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth* the C:\Windows> prompt or the C:\> prompt?


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

It doesn't seem to make any difference as the response has been the same when I paste in the command*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth* after both cmd prompts. "*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth*is not recognized as an internal etc..........


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

SORRY my apologies please forgive me
It is included in 8.1 but the tool to use it in 8 has to be installed before the cmd will work

I think the original problem will prove to be the use of the advanced system care if as I said it preceded the problem

I am about to sign off
It is 0153 UK time

I will be back about 1600
There are some other possibilities

Please check as I mentioned before if the tiles that will not open on your user account will open on the other one.
You will as I said have to install them from the store or open them from all apps in the other account as they will not of course be on the start menu

Also check for updates on store so open the store tile - on your account, look top right of the screen- click updates if shown and it will tell you what they are for.

I DO NOT think as I said that the sfc error is in any way connected with the original problem

ONCE again my apologies for the wrong info on the cmd


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

No apology is necessary, I appreciate your time and expertise. Thank you again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Try the application troubleshooter, you click the link in blue on this link
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/what-troubleshoot-problems-app

2. I would not try installing 8.1 until all is working on 8. Most people who have tried 8.1 thinking it would solve the problems they were having on 8 have found that it did not and more problems prevailed

3. If the apps troubleshooter does not work try
Ctrl Alt Delete
click on Task Manager
end task on all running apps
and then try again to see if they will open

4. Try this
*Reset Windows Store.*


1) Press Windows logo key + R

2) Type "Wsreset.exe" and press enter.

Note: When you reset Windows store, all the apps in the windows store will get refreshed.

Those suggestions of course are on YOUR original account


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

The apps troubleshooter ran and indicated that it reset some security settings, nothing else was reported wrong. When I did #4 the response was "Windows cannot find 'ms.windows store" purge Caches', make sure you typed the name correctly and try again. I tried again many times and it came up with the same thing each time. I'm about to give up and do a complete reload.
Thanks again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If I have managed to post before you have reinstalled please try this

Open a cmd prompt with admin rights and paste this

*powershell -ExecutionPolicy Unrestricted Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register $Env:SystemRoot\WinStore\AppxManifest.xml*


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

I haven't reinstalled yet, but was out of town a couple of days, so I tried the cmd you suggested. The response was a flash of a statement, something about "Deployment Operation" It was vanished so fast that that is all I can see. Thanks for trying again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

did you open the cmd prompt with admin rights by clicking - run as admin


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes, I entered the cmd with administrator rights.....I did it a number of times and got the same response.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

May I go back to the attempt to reset the windows store
press the windows key
type
*wsreset*
when it appears - on apps as search area
right click and run as admin

If that reports cache reset try again and see if all is ok
If not try this as below please

windows key
type
powershell
does it appear please
if so right click and click run as admin

paste this
*Start ms-windows-store:Updates*

press enter

what happens please


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above - most of what I have suggested is contained on MANY different Microsoft articles
It appears having checked many of them that - the majority are all here on the various links
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/fix-unable-install-apps-windows-8-store

including a complete clean uninstall of various apps using windows powershell - not easy but here
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-store-apps-crashing-windows-8

you may wish to work your own way through the various suggestions before you proceed to the clean install of 8

There is just one other aspect you may wish also to consider that is signing in on YOUR account but with a local account rather than the Microsoft account -
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/4842-local-account-switch-windows-8-a.html

The above does not mean that I have surrendered, but I thought you may wish to proceed a little further to see if it can be fixed - rather than waiting for each of my posts

PLEASE DO NOT BE TEMPTED to try the registry clean up tool advertised on the link


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

Powershell window did appear, but the response to the cmd was that the term "start......." is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, etc.......


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is because I think - you have the cmd inside what appears to be asterisks *
I tested it before I posted it and its works

Also have you tried that wsreset as on the post 32


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

Your right, I reentered it and the windows store opened but when I tried to download an app ie weather channel, it failed and I received an error code of 0x80070002. I did retry the wsreset cmd correctly this time and it did clear the cache, but when I tried to download an app I got the same error code. ??????


----------



## Infinity56 (Jan 13, 2014)

There has been many posts on troubles with store not running or not loading purchased apps. I found and tried this and it worked. Install a new user on your computer. Go into the new user and let the computer install the apps for the new user. Restart and go back into your first user account. It works.
The apps started to update and install. That was an easy fix.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please do try the suggestion from Infinity56

I suspect it may not work as your problem is only with some applications and not all, but it worth a try. I know you have tried the new user account, at my suggestion, but I do not think you installed the apps that will not work on your account

May I return to the cmd I posted re the DISM etc in post 15
I now realise that was also in asterisks - post 17 refers
Despite the query of why it did not work, it certainly will not work inside asterisks, please try it again

also I think it may be helpful if I had some details of the setup you have please download this
the FREE speccy
http://www.piriform.com/speccy
and send me the URL as here

*To publish a Speccy profile to the Web:*
In Speccy, click *File*, and then click *Publish Snapshot*.
In the *Publish Snapshot* dialog box, click Yes to enable Speccy to proceed.
Speccy publishes the profile and displays a second *Publish Snapshot*. You can open the URL in your default browser, copy it to the clipboard, or close the dialog box.


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

I did redo the cmd in post 15 and the response was: No component store corruption detected . The operation completed successfully. 
As for the suggestion made by Infinity 56, I had already created a new user, I am able to open windows store and download apps and they do open, but when I go back to my account no change. 

Except now I am continuously getting the message "SAHprocess manager.exe could not be started" also the only way I can now get onto the desk top is by using the controlaltdelete cmd to get task mgr to appear. Otherwise my start page is a blue screen. I'm am going to back up all my important files today and get ready to restore this machine.....I've about had it with the problems. Thanks for you efforts I do really appreciate them. I will continue to check for any further suggestions until I do the restore.....if that is possible??????


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Instead of sending me the system info txt could you send the profile as per my post
It is up to you and I can make no promise but it may just be that I see something there that is the cause
At least now we know from that cmd that there is no corruption in the store

It is as you will have realised something in your user profile


> I am able to open windows store and download apps and they do open, but when I go back to my account no change.


My money at the moment is on either your AV - anti-virus or another program or application
To save me going all the way through the topic again did we try a clean boot procedure

Re the message 


> SAHprocess manager.exe could not be started


When you get in by using task manager please scan with Malwarebytes the free version
http://www.malwarebytes.org/

a quick scan will do


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok, I am backing up my files now but it is a slow process transferring files to my laptop with memory sticks......sorry only way I know how to do it and I want to get it done. As soon as I'm done transferring this batch I'll follow the instructions last recieved and send you the file via the free download........if I'm successful doing it. Wish I knew more about these things.....this is what I call learning the hard way. Thanks....


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

Here is the url for the report: http://speccy.piriform.com/results/w7h65MajbZCnwoTZHTQehYe

How the heck do you do it? Continued thanks......


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Your first job is to disable webroot secure anywhere antivirus

It is by no means the best and may well be the cause of the problem

If you cannot find how to disable it and you have the user key or whatever they call it to reinstall if I am wrong, then uninstall it.

Check Defender is then turned on which is the included AV with Windows 8

Then try again.

I can make no guarantee but there is a very real chance that WebRoot is responsible

Webroot SecureAnywhere
Antivirus: 
Enabled

Company Name: 
Webroot

Product Version: 
8.0.4.42

Virus Signature Database: 
Up to date

ALSO and most importantly you still have that Advanced system care 7 running from IOBit.
Not only do you NOT want to use that as I mentioned earlier I think, but it also includes a type of AV protection and that together with WebRoot OR ANY other AV should never be run together
They do not complement each other they fight each other and cause all manner of problems
Running: 
Advanced SystemCare Service 7

You also have as part of IOBit Smart Defrag
I know you may find this hard to accept, as it appears I am being critical of your setup, but there is a well documented history of 3rd part defraggers causing serious problems on windows 8.

That report you received of the SAHprocess manager
It is 
SahProcessManager.exe
SahProcessManager.exe
Process ID: 
5440

User: 
Dennis

Domain: 
OWNER

Path: 
C:\Users\Dennis\AppData\Roaming\ShopAtHome.com BrowserAppCore Service\SahProcessManager.exe

Memory Usage: 
1.78 MB

Peak Memory Usage: 
5.18 MB

you have acquired this browser add-on, no doubt by downloading some free sort of program.
It is unwanted
Please DO THAT scan with Malwarebytes and allow it to clean what it finds.


----------



## denmo (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you, I uninstalled both ASC and Webroot, downloaded and ran malwarebytes with the results shown on the screen shot. At that point the start page was blank so I deleted my account and added it. The start page was recreated when I logged in with my new user account and it is working. Success, now all I have to do is reload my saved files as I cannot find them on the hard disk anyplace. This has been a real learning experience and I thank you again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. You downloaded the trial of version of Malwarebytes, so that has enabled real time protection
you should have downloaded the free version which is scan on demand only



> when you get in by using task manager please scan with Malwarebytes the free version


2. What I recommend you do now is to uninstall that trial version 
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (Trial) 1.75.0.1300

and download the free version
Keep that on your computer and use it for a weekly scan - a quick scan will suffice, if it finds anything I recommend you allow it to clean and then reboot and run a full scan and see if that finds anything
The program will automatically tell you when the virus database needs updating, when you lauch the program.

3. The reason you have to delete the trial version is that this version enables real time protection and you do NOT want that you want Windows Defender as you main AV with real time protection 
If you look at the log you will see that Malwarebytes reports



> Protection: Enabled


4. You then need to check again that Windows Defender is enabled and run a scan with that.

5. When you deleted your account you had the option
Click the account you want to delete, and then click Delete the account.
*Decide if you want to keep or delete the files created under the account by clicking Keep Files or Delete Files*.
*I can only presume that you did not click to keep the files - if you did they are in a folder on your desktop*

6. There is more to be done as a result of that Malwarebytes scan, but please sort out the above and your account first


----------

